
This business card-sized Japanese phone bucks the giant-phone trend - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/this-business-card-sized-japanese-phone-bucks-the-giant-phone-trend/
======
wongarsu
>The KY-O1L doesn't run iOS or Android, and it has no app store. It also has
no camera. It has built-in apps, though, including a Web browser, a
calculator, and a calendar—so sure, it's technically a smartphone

In other words, it's a regular dumbphone that goes for a small size. Not
particularly novel, but seems well executed. However it certainly is no
smartphone.

